
'Star Wars: The Last Jedi' Was Targeted by Russian Trolls, Study Says - aaronbrethorst
https://www.hollywoodreporter.com/heat-vision/star-wars-last-jedi-was-targeted-by-russian-trolls-study-says-1148475
======
kushti
Russian trolls ate my breakfast.

------
thrower123
Every time the Comcast cable box starts glitching out and dropping frames
again, a chorus of "The Ruskies are hacking us again" flares up in my fiance's
family's living room. It's become a great joke.

------
newsDerp
Sorry, but sometimes movies just really do kind of blow.

When you make a PG-13 movie that barely manages to challenge a thirteen year
old's world view, don't ever expect that movie to impress anybody over twelve.

If you market that movie to an older age bracket, go ahead and act surprised
when revulsion ensues at transparent themes and pandering group think that
alienate any given cross section of bike-sheddable opinions a discriminating
nerd can have.

Go ahead and water down everything to please everyone. Flatten
characterization, with translatable cookie-cutter dialog that tests well for
focus groups across 20 languages.

Movies have been subjected to the equivalent of industrialized agribusiness
strategies and tactics since the late 90's and it's a problem that won't go
away.

Nerds on the internet are all correct in completely destroying movies that try
to please everyone.

It's the only silver lining anyone can find, now that movies are unwatchable.

All of us. Everyone would rather just have movies worth watching, but that
simply doesn't take shape. Who's fault is that? The disatisfied viewers? It's
our fault that we don't like garbage?

